# Egg suckers and fawn killers



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Good time of the year to get rid of predators before the spring hatch. Still some hunting to do for other than deer.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

Wonder if that coyote knows that he is gonna die in 5 days


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

You cannot get rid of all the predators, but any thinning out should help.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

jrg_80 said:


> Wonder if that coyote knows that he is gonna die in 5 days


 Date was off a bit. : )


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

***** seem bigger this year.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Great job on the varmits. I sure do like the pig set-up. SWEET!!
BB


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Feeling a little "bloody" today.......ain't he??


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool pic of the Coni's!! Dry sets can be tricky but it looks like you've got it down!


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

You may not get them all but your sure as hell trying, I'll give you that!

Nice pics! Keep'em comming


----------



## browning270 (May 29, 2008)

What kind of trap did you catch the 2 ***** in?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

browning270 said:


> What kind of trap did you catch the 2 ***** in?


Those are conibears.

Every time I see one, I wince. Pretty powerful traps. Never used one in trapping but we worked with them. Use them a lot for muskrats, beavers, etc. Search youtube. There are videos of them popping on critters on there. Here is one...it is a bit animal right-sy as far as the script goes but it was the best I could find to show the trap in action.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

wampuscat said:


> Good time of the year to get rid of predators before the spring hatch. Still some hunting to do for other than deer.


Manly man. rs


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Wampus, that last pic with the hog has a suppressor looking barrel on the gun. It looks like my marlin .22 mag with a bull barrel. If it is a suppressor, I would like to know how good it is. Thinking about a few suppressors.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Get em!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Wamp, Those Grey foxes are beauts. I woulda had to skin those out and have those tanned. What county did you get that red? Are those crows or something else?
If you got a pic of a pile of javalina/blackbirds/ricebirds(Corn Killers) you would make my Night.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

longhorns13 said:


> Wampus, that last pic with the hog has a suppressor looking barrel on the gun. It looks like my marlin .22 mag with a bull barrel. If it is a suppressor, I would like to know how good it is. Thinking about a few suppressors.


 It is suppressed, I have it sighted in at 100yds. I can sit back and take out more than one **** or hog at a time. Most of the time the others just look over at thier buddies when they hit the ground, then go back to eatin. Google John's Guns they make the best I believe. I have it shooting a 320 grain bullet at around 1,000 fps. The gun sounds about like a daisy bb gun going off. Most of the sound comes from the bullet hitting. My favorite gun by far, have shot well over 1,000 rounds this season.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

What ya shoot the red fox with? It would be great to be able to shoot some of those dudes with something that won't tear them up! Anything I take to the deer stand with me to shoot deer will just tear them up. I want a Gray and Red Fox to mount along with a Kitty!!!!

By the way, Congrats. on the kills!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

TXDRAKE said:


> What ya shoot the red fox with? It would be great to be able to shoot some of those dudes with something that won't tear them up! Anything I take to the deer stand with me to shoot deer will just tear them up. I want a Gray and Red Fox to mount along with a Kitty!!!!
> 
> By the way, Congrats. on the kills!!!


That one was trapped. I usually check traps with my Ruger single six, with a 91/2 inch target barrel. ( 22LR)


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

a conibear 330 will break your arm if you slip fire it


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

wampuscat said:


> It is suppressed, I have it sighted in at 100yds. I can sit back and take out more than one **** or hog at a time. Most of the time the others just look over at thier buddies when they hit the ground, then go back to eatin. Google John's Guns they make the best I believe. I have it shooting a 320 grain bullet at around 1,000 fps. The gun sounds about like a daisy bb gun going off. Most of the sound comes from the bullet hitting. My favorite gun by far, have shot well over 1,000 rounds this season.


What caliber? I'm thinking of a suppressed barrel for my Encore. Thinking 300 Whisper right now.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*.*



Reel Hooker said:


> Feeling a little "bloody" today.......ain't he??


Ain't he.....Wampus hates varmits.......hates their guts and livers!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

bearintex said:


> What caliber? I'm thinking of a suppressed barrel for my Encore. Thinking 300 Whisper right now.


 Ruger 77/44 in 44 mag I went with the 44 mag because the bullet has to be subsonic ( below around 1,000 fps) and the 44 caliber shoots 300 + grain bullets. With a little trigger work it groups around an inch at 100 yds.
I have shot a good number of pigs and not had one take a step, even tried to see how far a big boer would go with a lung shot. But he dropped in his tracks. With subsonic loads you want the biggest chunk of lead possible.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> a conibear 330 will break your arm if you slip fire it


Have not broken a bone yet, but does hurt for a while. Would not recomend em for someone starting out. Nor the #5 supper coil Lion traps, spent the better part of a day trying to figure out how to get out of one of them once.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Is that possum dead, or, you know....


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Feathershredder said:


> Ain't he.....Wampus hates varmits.......hates their guts and livers!


Not really hate, have seen coyotes eat up all the small game ( ie. rabbits etc.) and then decrease the deer population to where there are no rabbits and few deer. They then start on calving cows, eating the calves as they are being born and usually the mothers tail. But if the yotes are thinned out to where there are some rabbits to keep em busy the deer and cows are usualy ok.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

I shot 2 bobcats this morning in my front yard. My wife went to leave for work and there was one sitting at the end of the drive looking at the house so wife came back in and got me the cat never moved just sat there looking at me. The 2nd one came out about 10 mins. later right where the frist one was shot but left before I could get my gun and then came back about 45 mins later and I got her also. Both were females.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

fowlwaters said:


> I shot 2 bobcats this morning in my front yard. My wife went to leave for work and there was one sitting at the end of the drive looking at the house so wife came back in and got me the cat never moved just sat there looking at me. The 2nd one came out about 10 mins. later right where the frist one was shot but left before I could get my gun and then came back about 45 mins later and I got her also. Both were females.


 That's a good morning!!!!!
From late winter to spring, predators really seem to move a lot.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

hey man sorry did't read down but what did you do to bring all that in i got a week off in two weeks and Im headed for the lease.
Matt


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

duck commander said:


> hey man sorry did't read down but what did you do to bring all that in i got a week off in two weeks and Im headed for the lease.
> Matt


I think it's best to do it all while you are out there. I set traps, call, keep a 220 handy while driving the ranches, and usually make a pass or two at night to see what's out. Plus if the ***** are bad throw a handfull of monkey balls around the feed areas.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

wampuscat said:


> You cannot get rid of all the predators, but any thinning out should help.


It will certainly weed out the dumb and less wary part of the population ultimately improving the gene pool.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

wampuscat said:


> spent the better part of a day trying to figure out how to get out of one of them once.


If you have to chew your leg off, just be sure it's the one in the trap.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

How to know when it is time to thin the *****.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

back in the '70's fur prices kept the varmint levels lower.
we hunted all the time. $5 for a coonskin was good money in '73.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Good thing you killed these two.... One of em was pulling a knife on you.....


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Put about a dozen traps out last weekend, trapped 4 coyotes and 5 *****. Dove season is coming up, the feathers, feet, guts, make some of the best trap bait, already lost most of my fawns. Lots of hungry coyotes out there right now.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah, great job there man you killed the heck out of all those scary critters.

what a tool.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

fuzzy, the only 'tool' I've seen on this thread is you. If you don't have something pertinent to contribute, try being quiet.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

muddyfuzzy said:


> yeah, great job there man you killed the heck out of all those scary critters.
> 
> what a tool.


I could see how someone new to the out doors would be scared.:an4::an4::an4::an4:
Hope you get a tool one day.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Wampuscat...Your right about working on the yots as hard as you can this year. No cover, milkless doe and hungry critters are a bad combo for fawn survival.


----------

